# Get A Load of This!



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

http://sovereignty.net/p/s/LA-A21.htm

I read this article at 'ALIPAC'site.
Another gov org NATs has just taken property frm two people because their closest neighbor 10 miles away said a building bothered them.They went in'no warrant' told one to pay $100,000 for a building without a permit.

Anyway too much to write,its never a dull moment with these dictators.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Seems theres something wrong with that addy.
I'll have to find the article at alipac.

www.alipac.us

Other topics,News and Issues forum

Go to article 'Constittion Day,Agenda 21,Nuisance Abatement Teams,aka,NATs.'

Another nazi type squad taking private property.I never heard of this one must be new.


----------



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

Is this the one about the people in CA's desert being forced out? Yeah, saw this, and someone else sent this to me, it is appalling.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

HoppeEL4 said:


> Is this the one about the people in CA's desert being forced out? Yeah, saw this, and someone else sent this to me, it is appalling.


 Don't know I'd have to go back and read the article again,mind overlod I guess.
I think its more on the line of all of us being forced off our private property.
The OWOs idea of spreading the wealth aka,making us all poverty strapped ghetto dwellers .


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Meerkat said:


> http://sovereignty.net/p/s/LA-A21.htm
> 
> They went in'no warrant' told one to pay $100,000 for a building without a permit.


I haven't seen the article yet, but there's a flag right there. If they were required to have a permit and they didn't, then they weren't being picked on. Sounds like someone might have turned them in.

However, like I said, I haven't seen the article. Seems like there has to be more to the story than someone being annoyed about a building on someone's property 10 miles away.

Not sure why they'd need a warrant to go out and check on a property. :scratch:


----------



## NotAGrasshopper (Oct 25, 2010)

gypsysue said:


> Not sure why they'd need a warrant to go out and check on a property. :scratch:


Um, 4th Amendment?

They don't need a warrant to drive up and see what they can from the street, but they damn sure need one to step foot on the property.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

gypsysue said:


> I haven't seen the article yet, but there's a flag right there. If they were required to have a permit and they didn't, then they weren't being picked on. Sounds like someone might have turned them in.
> 
> However, like I said, I haven't seen the article. Seems like there has to be more to the story than someone being annoyed about a building on someone's property 10 miles away.
> 
> Not sure why they'd need a warrant to go out and check on a property. :scratch:


 Well then since you seem to be interesed,why not go read the article?
Sue this is just another way to take private property from what I read.They can make you tear down a structure that was'nt permitted and I agree with it to an extent ,it protects those who may own it later,but to take all of your property seems illegal.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Meerkat said:


> Well then since you seem to be interesed,why not go read the article?
> Sue this is just another way to take private property from what I read.They can make you tear down a structure that was'nt permitted and I agree with it to an extent ,it protects those who may own it later,but to take all of your property seems illegal.


I did try to find the article. I went to the site you linked on the second post of this thread. I wasn't able to find the article, and I tried to follow your directions. I'm hoping you have a follow-up or maybe more key words I can search to find it. Do you know what city/state/area it happened in? And about when?

Do they need a warrant just to step food on someone's property? Who was it that went out there? Police? Building inspector? Someone else? I know laws vary in different places but there are certain law enforcement officers and county inspectors here that do have a right to come onto our property without a warrant. It depends why they're here. Certainly if they have reason to believe we've done something against the law, such as building without a permit, they have a right to check it out.

I'm not saying the case you're talking about was within their rights. We've all heard terrible stories of peoples' rights being trampled, not just violated.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

gypsysue said:


> I did try to find the article. I went to the site you linked on the second post of this thread. I wasn't able to find the article, and I tried to follow your directions. I'm hoping you have a follow-up or maybe more key words I can search to find it. Do you know what city/state/area it happened in? And about when?
> 
> Do they need a warrant just to step food on someone's property? Who was it that went out there? Police? Building inspector? Someone else? I know laws vary in different places but there are certain law enforcement officers and county inspectors here that do have a right to come onto our property without a warrant. It depends why they're here. Certainly if they have reason to believe we've done something against the law, such as building without a permit, they have a right to check it out.
> 
> I'm not saying the case you're talking about was within their rights. We've all heard terrible stories of peoples' rights being trampled, not just violated.


 Sorry try this one.
What happened to the Constitution,Agenda 21...

Its now at bottom of second page in the ,,'Other News and Topics' forum. Sept 19th article date.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I still can't find it.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

BillS said:


> I still can't find it.


 ALIPAC.com Americans Legal Immigration PAC. Join ALIPAC & Americans Legal Immigration PAC ALIPAC

It was on page 1,now its on page 3 on the "OTHER TOPICS ,STORIES AND ISSUES,forum.

'WHAT HAPPENED TO THE CONSTITUTION ,AGENDA 21 PROPERTY RIGHTS'is on the forum sidebar,click on it and read.

or google
I just heard here in Florida they will be talking about this very subject the 27th of this month.Will let ya know the city son as I do.


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

NotAGrasshopper said:


> Um, 4th Amendment?
> 
> They don't need a warrant to drive up and see what they can from the street, but they damn sure need one to step foot on the property.


Usually that warrant is for inside your curtilage and your house. Curtilage is anything that would be considered an extension of your home. (Ie: shed, pool house, garage, etc). Everything else is fair game. If the cops see it in plain view, there won't be any need for that warrant if it's obviously criminal activity. For us smarter LEOs, better to get the warrant anyway. =]

Also, If you tell them to get off your property, they have to obey and go get that warrant.


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

A friend was adding some structures on his acreage. It's zoned AGRICULTURAL. A building inspector stopped by to tell him to stop because he didn't have permits. The owner explained that he has no jurisdiction since they are agriculture structures and thus required no permits. Foiled again, .gov.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

tenOC said:


> A friend was adding some structures on his acreage. It's zoned AGRICULTURAL. A building inspector stopped by to tell him to stop because he didn't have permits. The owner explained that he has no jurisdiction since they are agriculture structures and thus required no permits. Foiled again, .gov.


:lolsmash: :lolsmash: :lolsmash:


----------



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

I just spent four days on vacation in upper eastern Washington state. Out in the eastern side of the Cascades in both Washington and Oregon, you will find many old abandoned farms, and on those are numerous outbuildings....I know people did not have to get permits for these, ever. People did what they needed to back then, and no one bothered them, it was their property and their business, period.

I just have to wonder when did this all change so fundamentally that someones outbuildings have become the county or states business, so long as they are for utilitarian purposes of the obvious nature (such as chickens, cows, storing equipment...)?

In fact, we were out in a mountain valley looking for an old family farm, and came upon this property for sale. Curious, we drove onto the property, and walked further in (due to a rickety wooden bridge over the crick). This once old house, added onto numerous times, had oodles of odd outbuildings, it was almost like a little town unto itself. Set back far from the road, hidden behind a thick line of low lying trees, it was obvious these people had added on, and continued to build whatever they wanted, without someone coming in and telling them what to do with their own land.

Seeing these old farms and properties untouched, gives you a sense of what freedom must have felt like...to live your life unfettered the way our founders meant for it to be. Pray so hard for us to be able to find that freedom again. Truthfully, I think we would be like animals caged for life, suddenly let free, we would almost be afraid to run from the cage for fear of the beyond...


----------



## gunsmith (Jan 21, 2011)

yup, I do not think the article is at the alpica site, that seems to be immigration policy not domestic/local policy.

I would bet though its about that nearly elderly couple in the middle of nowhere Death Valley area of CA that is being screwed over big time by CA left wing wanna be dictatators


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

Salekdarling said:


> Usually that warrant is for inside your curtilage and your house. Curtilage is anything that would be considered an extension of your home. (Ie: shed, pool house, garage, etc). Everything else is fair game. If the cops see it in plain view, there won't be any need for that warrant if it's obviously criminal activity. For us smarter LEOs, better to get the warrant anyway. =]
> 
> Also, If you tell them to get off your property, they have to obey and go get that warrant.


Exactly!

There is a very good reason that permits are required and why the law allows the government to order a building to be torn down. In example: my cousin bought a house that was "water view", meaning that he could see between the waterfront houses to the water. About five years later, the [email protected]$$ across the street got a permit to build a house to the right of the existing house for his kid. Instead, he built the new house on the left side, totally blocking my cousin's view of the water. It was clearly built in the wrong spot and it took away from the value and enjoyment of another person's home, so it was ordered to be torn down.

I'd say that there is more to this story. The government also has the right to buy land at fair market value if it is needed for a project (building a road, etcetera), or if it jeopardizes a government interest. I know of a building that was built as a high-rise hotel, but it would have had an unobstructed view of a secure government facility, so the government bought the whole building at fair market value and turned it in to government offices. There are a lot of possibilities.


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

The city where I worked uses aerial photos contained within their GIS system to spot residential improvements and un-permitted construction.

City Council is currently considering passage of a city ordinance that would allow a building inspector to go get a search warrant if they are denied permission by the property owner to enter the property, including the residence.

Local counties who may not have an enhanced GIS system use Google Earth and Street View in their search for "illegal" construction and property improvements.

It will only get worse as revenue shrinks.


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

Oh, Turtle... your comment regarding water view.

There is a high-rise apartment building near the ocean front in Virginia Beach that has been there for decades. One side is "ocean view". 

Several years ago a swanky hotel bought the property across the street near the beach and built a high-rise that totally blocks any ocean view by residents of the older apartment building. I often wondered if any accommodation was offered to those apartment building residents who probably paid extra for an ocean view apartment.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

Jezcruzen said:


> The city where I worked uses aerial photos contained within their GIS system to spot residential improvements and un-permitted construction.
> 
> City Council is currently considering passage of a city ordinance that would allow a building inspector to go get a search warrant if they are denied permission by the property owner to enter the property, including the residence.
> 
> ...


Wow. There are times that I really miss the Commonwealth... and times, not.


----------



## NotAGrasshopper (Oct 25, 2010)

@gypsysue: Any government official who is collecting evidence to be used in any sort of enforcement action, trial, etc. MUST have a warrant to encroach on private property UNLESS they have a clearly articulable (and reasonable) reason to believe a crime has been or will be committed.

No, they cannot come on your property "just to check" to see if you built a shed or an addition. If they have enough evidence gathered without trespassing then they can get a warrant.


----------

